# Happy Birthday to



## Seig (Oct 28, 2003)

our very own Golden Dragon!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy Birthday, Mr. C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 28, 2003)

Happy Birthday Mr. Contaser.
Thanks for all the support.

Oss,
-Michael:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2003)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Shiatsu (Oct 28, 2003)

Happy birthday sir!:asian:


----------



## Shodan (Oct 28, 2003)

Hope you have a great day!!
Happy Birthday!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 29, 2003)

I feel soo bad.. Mr. C. called me last night at 10:30 to let me know I was remiss and had let his bday go by without a word  


I sowwy~!!
I'm a bad girl and I'm sure Seig will dole out the penance you gave 

*Happy Birthday Mr. C.~!!!!  * 

Pssst.. Send me a calender for next year so I can put your name on the 28th~!
*never even got one for 2003~!!

and PPS.  Not one with naked women on it *G*

Hope it was the best~!!

*Hugs*
Me


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 29, 2003)

Hope it is a great one!


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 29, 2003)

Happy Birthday Mr. C :drinkbeer

Ian.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Oct 29, 2003)

Hope the wax industry can take a hit like that with all those candles:rofl: 

Hope its a great one!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I feel soo bad.. Mr. C. called me last night at 10:30 to let me know I was remiss and had let his bday go by without a word
> 
> 
> ...



Tess I'm in the same boat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  :waah:

I completely forgot and its even right here on my Calendar, and I was chatting within him yesterday too.  :wah:

I Feel such a shmuck.    Beat me with a wet noodle. :vu:

*Happy Belated Birthday Mr. C  * 

I hope you had a great day.  My best wishes.

Dot


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _*
> Hope the wax industry can take a hit like that with all those candles:rofl:
> *



Oh man, that hurts :rofl: thanks Lance and everyone else!!!

Keep them Kenpo questions and posts coming!!
:asian:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 29, 2003)

happy birthday


----------



## Kenpomachine (Oct 29, 2003)

Happy belated birthday, sir. Let's hope we can celebrate next one here as well, and in good health 


:asian: :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by Kenpomachine _*
> Happy belated birthday, sir. Let's hope we can celebrate next one here as well, and in good health :asian: :asian:
> *



Music starts (2 Dog Night)  Well I've never been to Spain..... do do da da...... :rofl: 

But I look forward to a trip someday for sure!!

Thanks guys, KenpoMachine and CKD

:asian:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 29, 2003)

goldendragon 7,

did you receive 25K/year from BOB for your birthday gift ????

why there is a delay when all members are OK with it???


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 29, 2003)

I want cake, you old man!:rofl:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Music starts (2 Dog Night)  Well I've never been to Spain..... do do da da...... :rofl:
> 
> But I look forward to a trip someday for sure!!
> ...



is he going to send you an airline ticket to SPAIN???

spanish people sent larry tatun to SPAIN, don't you think it is your turn, goldendragon7????

it is your birthday


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude_*
> GD7, Did you receive 25K/year from BOB for your birthday gift ???? .... why there is a delay when all members are OK with it???   *



I think he is waiting on the jar, now being passed amongt the Mods..



> _Orig. posted by R Castillo_*
> I want cake, you old man!
> *



Duh.... Ditto.... German Chocolate Please


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by R Castillo_*
> I want cake, you old man!
> Duh.... Ditto.... German Chocolate Please *



your friend, RCastillo, wanted cake NOT me. If you give me a whole cake, i won't share with him


----------



## arnisador (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I think he is waiting on the jar, now being passed amongt the Mods.. *



I only had three grand on me but I wrote him a check for the rest.

We'll deliver it Sinanju-style, in gold bullion by submarine right to your house. What's the nearest ocean to Scottsdale, Arizona?


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 29, 2003)

goldendragon7, you need to fix your above post. It looks messy like your cake 

Edit: * nicely done*


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> Your friend, RCastillo, wanted cake NOT me.   *



I know.... fixed.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I only had three grand on me but I wrote him a check for the rest.
> 
> We'll deliver it Sinanju-style, in gold bullion by submarine right to your house. What's the nearest ocean to Scottsdale, Arizona? *



i suggest FEDEX or USPS confirmation

what happened to 22k??? ONLY 3K... You want to burn 22k for his birthday this time or what????


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 29, 2003)

Goldendragon7,

you should say 100k/ year NOT 25k/year. why??

see what happended to you??

you suggested 25k/year, they give you 3k

if you suggested 100k/year, they give you 25k.

let me know if you actually receive 3k NOT 3 cents


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *your friend, RCastillo, wanted cake NOT me. If you give me a whole cake, i won't share with him  *



For one, missing waaaaaaaaaaaay to many candles. Next, you'll have to spar me for that cake!:boxing:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Next, you'll have to spar me for that cake!:boxing: *



take too much time

:snipe2:  Bye 

my cake is ALL mine  

btw, how many candles do you want to put on godendragon7's cake???

50???


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *take too much time
> 
> :snipe2:  Bye
> ...



You're right, I don't want to ruin my good looks. 50 is about right!


----------



## Seig (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *goldendragon 7,
> 
> did you receive 25K/year from BOB for your birthday gift ????
> ...


Becasue MT is broke, so start doeling out the cash.  You can start by subscribing to the magazine, if you have already done that, then try web hosting or sponsoring a forum.  If you insist that Mr. C receive cash for his birthday, send him a check!


----------



## Seig (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I want cake, you old man!:rofl: *


Why?  So he can smear it on your lips?


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Why?  So he can smear it on your lips? *



No on a piece of china will do.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No on a piece of china will do. *



China... you'll have to start swimming or digging to get to China before the cake goes bad ~!  

*hands Ricky a Paper plate instead*


----------



## Kenpomachine (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *is he going to send you an airline ticket to SPAIN???*


He? I'd should first get to the States and I have no money for it at this moment. By the way, I'm a she 



> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *spanish people sent larry tatun to SPAIN, don't you think it is your turn, goldendragon7????
> 
> it is your birthday  *



He should first get some representative to the ikko here. That's the way Tatum did it, lol.


----------

